# Gute Radlunterhose für Frauen?



## fzephyr (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Damen,

Kurz und knapp: Meiner Freundin schmerzt der hintern bei ner Radltour.
Regelmäßiger fahren würde natürlich helfen aber nunja ... Ich würde sie gern überraschen und brauch deswegen eure Hilfe.

Suche eine gepolsterte Unterziehhose bis 40 euro die den nicht an Radlfahren gewohnten Po zumindest ein wenig entlastet.

Vllt auch irgendwie mit Bezugsgrößen? Damit ich irgendwie erahnen kann welche größe ich bestellen soll 
Jeansgröße oder sonstiges? Meine Freundin hat eher weiblichere Hüften. Falls das noch wichtig sein sollte.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Aninaj (4. Mai 2020)

Da wäre aber wichtig zu wissen, was schmerzt. Die Sitzknochen, oder der Dammbereich, oder ganz was anderes...

Ansonsten vielleicht nen Gelsattel... dann muss sie keine Pampers  anziehen.

Erschreckend, wie die Werbung hier funktioniert... 



Spoiler: Werbung im IBC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (4. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Da wäre aber wichtig zu wissen, was schmerzt. Die Sitzknochen, oder der Dammbereich, oder ganz was anderes...
> 
> Ansonsten vielleicht nen Gelsattel... dann muss sie keine Pampers  anziehen.
> 
> ...


Nach vorsichtigem nachfragen. Eher Sitzknochen und "ganz vorne" .. sogar eher "Hügel" vorne. Wobei ich bei letzteren nicht ganz verstehe wie das zustande kommt. Da sitzt man ja nicht drauf. Aber vllt kennt das ja jemand.


----------



## Aninaj (4. Mai 2020)

Wenn es vorn drückt, dann ist der Sattel vorn meist zu weit nach oben gerichtet. Meine Sättel fahre ich alle mit einer minimalen Neigung nach unten. Da muss man sich etwas rantasten.

Ansonsten - Sitzknochen, da hilft eigentlich nur Gewöhnung. Mit Gelsattel oder Pampers kann man den Zeitpunkt aber wohl hinauszögern, wann es anfängt zu schmerzen. Da ich aber immer ohne alles (also weder Gelsattel noch Pampers) fahre, kann ich keine Tipps geben, was da jetzt besser ist, vermute aber mal, wie so oft, wenn es ums sitzen geht, es muss zu den 4 Buchstaben passen.

Grundsätzlich gilt aber wohl, lieber straffer als zu weich. Und die guten Hose kosten vermutlich deutlich mehr als 40€...


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn es vorn drückt, dann ist der Sattel vorn meist zu weit nach oben gerichtet. Meine Sättel fahre ich alle mit einer minimalen Neigung nach unten. Da muss man sich etwas rantasten.
> 
> Ansonsten - Sitzknochen, da hilft eigentlich nur Gewöhnung. Mit Gelsattel oder Pampers kann man den Zeitpunkt aber wohl hinauszögern, wann es anfängt zu schmerzen. Da ich aber immer ohne alles (also weder Gelsattel noch Pampers) fahre, kann ich keine Tipps geben, was da jetzt besser ist, vermute aber mal, wie so oft, wenn es ums sitzen geht, es muss zu den 4 Buchstaben passen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich gilt aber wohl, lieber straffer als zu weich. Und die guten Hose kosten vermutlich deutlich mehr als 40€...


als anhaltspunkt
sehr beliebt
kaum rückläufer
top qualität
https://www.amazon.de/GONSO-Damen-Rad-Pants-Silvie/dp/B004GEBPHI

auch klasse verarbeitet
https://www.loeffler.at/de-at/damen/bike/#filter-season_201&mainProdGroup_12

oder direkt sowas
super das ding
unter ner Short 
https://www.keller-sports.de/p/loef...MItZ6yn_qa6QIVkQ8YCh15lwAsEAQYAiABEgIpqPD_BwE

für das weibliche Heck als short
maloja
der stretch einsatz im lendenbereich
lässt die hose da bleiben wo sie hin gehört
und sitzt zudem komfortabel
zB
https://www.sportschrank.de/maloja-...rts.html?force_sid=trds3srk9vmj4vrspsin51g0m3

aber das is alles  ne frage der sattelstellung und übung
ganz ausmerzen wird das keins der Produkte 
aber da hast mal n ansatz

evtl besorgst  ihr eher die maloja Hose
da wirst evtl eher nen treffer landen
weil die Sachen einfach Klasse sind 
material
passform
das ding wird sie mögen 

ps: habe beruflich mit sitzknochen und schambeinen jedweder bauart und form zu tun


----------



## Deleted 534021 (5. Mai 2020)

Habe mir letztes Jahr bei Aldi eine MTB Hose mit Innenhose gekauft und bin damit super zufrieden. Habe auch eine von Vaude und die ist (bei mir zumindest) nicht so gut. Vor 3 Wochen gabs die bei Aldi erst wieder. Evtl. gibt es noch Restbestände...? Muss nicht immer das Markenmodell sein ?


----------



## CarolinK (26. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe die  Assos H.LaalalaiShorts_S7 und bin mega zufrieden damit.. kostet zwar, aber sie ist es Wert ? bei Bike discount im Angebot aktuell ?


----------



## MountainSabine (24. Juni 2020)

ASK9913 schrieb:


> Habe mir letztes Jahr bei Aldi eine MTB Hose mit Innenhose gekauft und bin damit super zufrieden. Habe auch eine von Vaude und die ist (bei mir zumindest) nicht so gut. Vor 3 Wochen gabs die bei Aldi erst wieder. Evtl. gibt es noch Restbestände...? Muss nicht immer das Markenmodell sein ?


Stimme dir zu. Habe auch eine bei Aldi gekauft und bin positiv überrascht


----------



## bMerry (24. Juni 2020)

Den Sattel vorne absenken als erste Maßnahme.

Klare Empfehlung: Hosen von alecycling und northwave. Baude passt mir nicht so gut. Sehen cool aus und sind von allen meinen Radhosen die dauerhaft Besten und auch cool zum Ansehen. Ich fahre damit problemlos ü100km/entsprHm und Brookssättel ungefedert...  In den allermeisten Fällen spielen die Qualitätsprodukte ihre Vorteile spätestens beim Waschen aus.


----------

